# Squat the Paeans — Member Appreciation Thread



## AAAutin (Dec 4, 2018)

It's the holiday season once more; and whether you're on the road away from loved ones or housed up and stuck _with_ them, it can be a time of intense loneliness. So, I figure it's as good a time as any to express our love for one another—like the maudlin saps we are. C'mon and gather round, ya dirty jerks, let's share in a warming cup of compliments:


@creature — You're _persona non grata_ around here these days and you'll likely never read this, but you'll always represent StP to me. Whatever your transgressions, I know your heart to be large and generous. Road dogs for life.

@croc — You have never been anything but good to me, without ever asking for anything in return. You were there for me when I was at one of my lowest points—tearfully drifting along white lines in the secret hope of a speedy screeching death—and you built me back up with love. Being loved is not an experience with which I've had much experience; and the fact that I wasn't much more than a stranger to you only proves how truly empathetic you are. No matter what happens from this point forward, I will always be most grateful to StP for forging our friendship.

@Geraldo — Yeesh, I feel like you deserve a post all your own. (And who's to say this isn't secretly that?) I've said it before, but getting to know you over the past couple years has truly been an honor. At no other time in my life have I been exposed to such _an overwhelming surplus of_...wit, charm, and intelligence. My hope is that, someday, you'll be able to look past your own warped view of yourself to see what so many others already have: a warm inner glow that has attracted your legion of friends, broken the hearts of half of the populations of two major American cities, and kept dingy moths like me circling your impeccable flame for too long. And no matter how often you vex me or I let an unkind word slip, nothing will stop me from rooting for your happiness. I love you like a sister (which—based on our familial pasts—might come off like an insult, but I swear is not).

@Heath Bar — Slab City bacon and San Diego lakin'. (Yeah, fine, it's an _ocean_—but that doesn't rhyme.) You're one of the most chill and least pretentious people I've ever met. Oh, and your taste in music is beyond reproach! You always lit shit up when times were good and held shit down when times went bad. Thanks for being a friend; and I can't wait to kick it again. (_Another_ rhyme!)

@Hillbilly Castro — A poetic genius who just happens to build cabins in his spare time. Jesus Christ. (I mean, are you...?)

@Koala — Were there any justice in this world, trains would love you half as much as you love them. (And don't think I've forgotten my taco salad debt. What's the Aussie version? Kangaroo kale?)

@MolotovMocktail — You're smart, kind, and funny. Your presence, like your absence, is always noticed.

@siid — Oh, sure, everyone knows how badass you are—what, with your exotic locales and top-notch voguing skills—but I feel special for having seen a softer and sweeter side of you. (HA HA, YOU HAVE A HEART—DORK!)

@Snorting Nitrons — I have never known you to be anything but warm, witty, and welcoming. Always quick with a joke or to light up your smoke *a poop emoji*. I look forward to the day when I can finally sit at your knee and learn the fine art of palindroming.


As for those of you who didn't make the list, I wish you nothing but ill will.

(I kid, I kid..._mostly_.)


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Dec 4, 2018)

Damn. Well done.

We're all blessed to know you, homie.


----------



## Heath Bar (Dec 4, 2018)

AAAutin said:


> It's the holiday season once more; and whether you're on the road away from loved ones or housed up and stuck _with_ them, it can be a time of intense loneliness. So, I figure it's as good a time as any to express our love for one another—like the maudlin saps we are. C'mon and gather round, ya dirty jerks, let's share in a warming cup of compliments:
> 
> 
> @creature — You're _persona non grata_ around here these days and you'll likely never read this, but you'll always represent StP to me. Whatever your transgressions, I know your heart to be large and generous. Road dogs for life.
> ...


that made me feel good. cant wait to see you again in my hood


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 4, 2018)

wholesome as fuck. cheers to you and yers and for appreciating folks in yer life.


----------



## Koala (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to write and share these kind words @AAAutin! siid and I just read these together. It made us a little mushy. I know you know I'm already emo, but even siid is SHAC (Sitting Here Actually Crying). Much love to you, friend


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 5, 2018)

amazingly sweet post ::shy:: well written


----------



## croc (Dec 5, 2018)

*Christopher Walken voice*
I love u always, sweet one. Thank u for the kind words n long talks n BBQ Drawwwl inspo! U always make me laugh with ur toilet humor (stop talkin about farts already, jeez)

*opens eyes just wide enough... for.... *

Can't wait to give ya a big ol' swampy hug


----------



## croc (Dec 5, 2018)

Koala said:


> SHAC (Sitting Here Actually Crying)


... Did u coin that? It's fucking brilliant


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Dec 5, 2018)

croc said:


> ... Did u coin that? It's fucking brilliant



Coined or not...I'm upstaging with my own new acronym...

SHIT: Sitting Here In Tears

Suck on that, suckas.


----------



## AAAutin (Dec 5, 2018)

Guys, guys, guys, I swear this wasn't just an elaborate ploy to solicit your praise. (Although, y'know, keep it coming.) This was meant to be a repository for good will shared among all StPers.

So, who else has some love to share...?


----------



## MetalBryan (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks to @AAAutin for being a good STP chat room homie.


----------



## Tude (Dec 5, 2018)

<3 awesome people here <3


----------



## siid (Dec 6, 2018)

theres no option to rate this post with many crying faces and a million hearts ?? but im SHACK-ing, im SHIT-ing, IM DOIN IT ALL

dude yeah i dont even kno where to begin, this had me hella emo in koalas kitchen turning into mush Lmao you're right tho dude sometimes times is hard and when you least expect to hear that you're considered and appreciated as a friend , it means the world 

so happy to have you as my friend so we can discuss empanadas and our updates, thanks for always being there, im not usually one to reach out so blatantly, but i kno ur always there, and u kno im always here ^______^


----------



## siid (Dec 6, 2018)

lmao @Juan Derlust came thru wit da remix!!!


----------



## croc (Dec 9, 2018)

@Juan Derlust
I..... Love.... U so much???? That was fucking hilariously clever!!


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 17, 2018)

i am grateful for everyone on here who provides unique and authentic stories that add to my mental array of the beauty in the world. whenever I might be overcome with doubt i might find an anecdote here that piques my interest and reminds me of where I've been and where I'm headed 

thanks to everyone

@Juan Derlust you were especially missed recently you've always got somethin clever up yr sleeve there dontcha

@shred till yer dead i have to say i am a witness to this guy being great company, we kicked it a couple times in Colorado a few years ago and is a solid guy i have nothing but positive things to say about


----------

